# Clown Mask Help



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you set on it being masks? Makeup surely does the trick if its done right. Here's a pic of me from Halloween 2008 that was just a random clown I came up with. I think she's pretty damn scarey-no mask needed:


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

*Well i put together this costume*

i hope this helps


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)

How about a creepy pennywise?
J


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

GoBears04, where did you manage to find a Pennywise mask? And I see a 2nd one over your shoulder in the first picture as well. I have been trying to find one recently but the only ones I am finding are hit and miss on Ebay and are running about $190.00! Excellent PW costume!


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Homestead Haunt,
I snagged the one I am wearing from Darkside Studios. I don't think they sell them anymore. There pretty rare thats why they are expensive. Believe it or not, a good pennywise sells for $200. The one on my wall was made by CGP which is no longer in business. He only made 1, and this is it. This one is unwearable unfortunately but, it displays nicely for sure.
Hope this helps!
See Ya!
J


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, it let me know just how difficult it is to find a decent Pennywise. I was able to locate someone in the UK that is making them so it looks like that's the direction I will go in. It surprises me that Pennywise is so hard to find as timeless as he is....


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, Darkside was pumping them out a few years ago but backed away. Pennywise the clown is a pretty popular character, its a shame there aren't more busts/masks around! I'll keep my eyes open for ya!
J


----------



## Scaresmith (Jul 30, 2009)

*Darkside Pennywise*

Darkside studios still makes the Penntwise mask. In fact Paul makes 2 versions. Darkside Penny and Evil Penny. I own Evil Penny and it is a great mask.

Look under The Strange instead of the Circus Tent link
darksidestudio.com


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Scaresmith, I will go with Darkside in a pinch but the ones I was able to find in the UK look a little better IMO. They are about $50 more but thats OK.


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

GoBears04, now you're just showing off! LOL Very Nice!


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually, I forgot to post pictures of that one. I snagged it years ago from CGP. Only 1 was made!
This thing creeps me out to this day!
See Ya!
J


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, thats the one I can see in the first picture on the wall......very nice!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Really all Pennywise is is a raised skull cap with hair attached, paint, and teeth. Why not simply go that route?

Granted not as easy as throwing on a mask.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh Yubney, I have to disagree with you on that one. Thats like saying Mike Myers is just a Capt Kirk mask! Pennywise has a very special look to him that is unlike any other clown. If you fail to achieve that look.....you're just a clown.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Well Homestead I'm thinking of the original actor in make up. Don't recall it being much more than that... except failed to mention the nose. Really do a google and look for Curry and as "normal" he's pretty tame looking for the most part in the flick but for the exception of only the teeth and contacts included with the original look.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, I think Curry has a very distinct look to him......I do know that his head is narrow to average and mine is more pumpkin like!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Pennywise disturbs me. If you can get the look down it would be scary. I saw a mask of him on Halloweenasylem.com


----------

